# WANTED: 2 horse bumper pull trailer



## horsesRamazing (Jul 25, 2011)

So i have one horse and me and my friend want to buy our own trailer so we can carpool for shows and such. We need a 2 horse trailer doesnt matter if slant or not, has to be bumper pull as our vehicles can not pull goosenecks. Also MUST be a dressing room or tach area what ever you want to call it! If anyone knows any sites that you can find cheap $3000 trailers that would be great!


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

Where do you live? There's one in my town (Guilford, Connectiut) that's for sale. It's a two horse pull with a ramp and I'm pretty sure it has extra room to fit tack, etc. I think it's $5,000 though because it's fairly new and in good shape from what I can see. It's at my dad's friend's auto shop. I'll see if there's a website and if it's on it.


----------



## horsesRamazing (Jul 25, 2011)

I live in Canada, Ontario coneticut is way farther than im willing to go for a horse trailer Iwas just looking for a web site to go to too look at trailers.


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

Try Google? It's what I use when I need something.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

I like Horses for Sale | HorseClicks. They have classified ads for all kinds of horse stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsenaround123 (Jun 25, 2011)

xVannaIsLifex,
could you pm me information on the trailer that you know of for sale if it is still available or you know of another one? thanks!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

HorseMom1025 said:


> I like Horses for Sale | HorseClicks. They have classified ads for all kinds of horse stuff.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just be very, very careful about any trailer listed for sale where the price seems too good to be true. Those are usually scams, and they're just out to get your money. 

If they tell you the trailer is 'in storage' and they can't show it to you, run.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^ Exactly. Horseclicks is notorious for scams, but they're usually pretty easy to pick out. You might struggle to find a trailer with a dressing room for under 3k....I got a deal on my Valley '08 BP stock trailer without a dressing room for 3k. Of course, it depends on your area, but I would think prices in Canada are higher than in the states as the horse market isn't so bad there.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Just be very, very careful about any trailer listed for sale where the price seems too good to be true. Those are usually scams, and they're just out to get your money.
> 
> If they tell you the trailer is 'in storage' and they can't show it to you, run.


So true. I ended up buying a new trailer for that very reason. I spent more $$$, but I am confident that our horse is safe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Horse Trailer World- Used trailers for sale, New trailers for sale, trailer classified ads, trailer manufacturer news and more. This site isn't quite as sketchy. I found my current horse trailer here.


----------

